# Booth at A Nationals and restarting Rescue Auction



## Cathyjo (Oct 9, 2003)

The booth received good response from the "A" Nationals - hopefully we will see follow up. Over 75 membership forms were taken and 50 foster home forms - now if they will just be filled out and returned!!! We sponsored Class #101 (Top Ten Two Year Old Stallions 29" & Under) and handed out the awards - during that time, our name was announced several times and a banner hung on the inside of the arena during the entire show. I do have the banner that I will be turning over to Kay Baxter. The colors for this year were blackand silver and that is what the triangular banner is done in - black with silver lettering. We can use it at other events - so if you need it let Kay know. It is about a foot and a half wide by three feet long. The staff of the AMHA were extremely helpful - and we originally were only going to be allowed to put our materials out on a table, but after I got there, I gave Jackie a picture of our display and she let me set it up right by a doorway that led out to the barns - and was in the vendor area - great traffic spot.

On another note, I will be talking with Kay to see about starting the Rescue auction back up on LB. I plan on doing that next Wednesday - just want to check and see if the board wants any changes made in procedure. I did bring back a beautiful 25th anniversary poster the AMHA did - features all the past Miniature Horse World front pages - which features most of the past National Champions. Do not think I can get a big enough picture of it up under the size rules on the LB auction, but will put one on my website and post the link on the auction - it is beautiful.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 9, 2003)

Cathyjo,

Thank you for all your work that you have done!!!! I am very confident that your efforts will pay off.






It may take time to see the forms come in to the org as people may have to recover from the costs of showing. But if people are picking up the forms, then they are showing interest and that is great!


----------



## windycityminis (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome Home!!

Thank you SO much for making that trip....although I know it must have been painful having to watch all those classes and meet all the people you must have met.





I am very excited that everyone responded so well. This is a great step in the right direction for just getting some name recognition. You are the best!!


----------



## Denise (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank you for getting the word out there-that is exactly what we needed. Hopefully we will get alot of those applications back. Denise


----------



## virginia (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey Cathy

You did good. I think you should be a honary Board Member!!!


----------

